# Windows on tb?



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

I was just wondering if there was any way to dual boot to windows on the tb?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

Google is your best friend. However, back when windows phone first came out, I did look up that information. The people who were working on it had trouble with all kinds of encryption that Microsoft set up. I believe at the time it was thought that WP7 was just incompatible with android hardware. Idk what happened since then, it has been a couple of years.

edit: and I don't think WP7 source is getting released, ever!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I think its quite possible. But no developer left on the tbolt has the know how on how to do such a feat.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

has WP7 been ported to any Android phone?

and dont say HD2...thats a WM 6.5 phone haha


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

djxstream said:


> has WP7 been ported to any Android phone?
> 
> and dont say HD2...thats a WM 6.5 phone haha


 It was said possible on the Desire HD I believe

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol, the HD2 is a Rosetta stone.

But I've seen a few topics around talking of it but, I wouldn't expect to see anything as such especially for the t-bolt, the prospect of Android on a Windows Phone is a faaar more interesting topic and still receives little to no attention.

And on a final note, I hope you don't mean like, windows 7 or 8 that would be reasonably absurd and not very possible.


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Actually I meant like windows xp haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Although there are apps for it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

What apps?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

They took it off the market but it was a windows emulator that made it feel like you were running windows


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

But it wasn't actually windows?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

No. That's impossible. Ubuntu is possible though


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

What would ubuntu take?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Search for it. There's an app with instructions


----------



## karthikram93 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet thanks for the heads up I'm installing it as we speak haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## squan01 (Dec 12, 2011)

It is possible, BOCHS has an android port that will allow many OS's to run. Not sure about windows though, I just tried Debian.Edit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1459153

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

